# Me-TV to replace RTV on WSB 2.2 as of June 1



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Me-TV will officially take over RTV's spot on WSB 2.2 on June 1..

I have not been able to obtain any information as to what will happen with RTV in the Atlanta area as of June 1..

Would be nice of WXIA decided to finally replace that place card directing those looking for NBC PLUS weather to 36.2 but according to an e-mail from WXIA, that does not appear to be happening.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

For Tucson, it will be showing up on KOLD 13.3. It has been dark since "The Tube" went off the air a few years ago. I've been hoping for RTV to show up, but it never has. ME-Too would also be a good add. Unfortunately, most of the sub-channels we get here are spanish.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Unfortunately, most of the sub-channels we get here are spanish.


Same thing here in San Antonio.

In addition to the existing stand-alone Univision, Telemundo, Telefutura, and Azteca affiliates, the digital transition gained us Estrella, Mexicanal, and LATV subchannels for the CBS, NBC, and ABC affiliates.

Never had Me TV, RTN, or AntennaTV here, and it doesn't appear anyone is interested in expanding or changing subchannel offerings. Looks like all the local commercial stations are staying put with their 0 or 1 subchannel offering.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Me-TV will officially take over RTV's spot on WSB 2.2 on June 1..
> 
> I have not been able to obtain any information as to what will happen with RTV in the Atlanta area as of June 1..
> 
> Would be nice of WXIA decided to finally replace that place card directing those looking for NBC PLUS weather to 36.2 but according to an e-mail from WXIA, that does not appear to be happening.


I can hardly hear anything on ME-TV on KFTY in Santa Rosa CA. Before it came on KFTY's was normal.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SIGH! RTV has taken up residence on WYVA channel 16.4, a low power station. For those of us who live south of Downtown, fat chance of getting a signal of any quality..


----------

